# Je ne puis demeurer loin de toi plus longtemps



## Crescent

<Note du modérateur: ce fil a été créé à partir d'une réponse postée dans celui-ci>

Puis-je vous demander, un petit peu hors-sujet, il faut dire, que pensez-vous de: ''Je *ne* puis demeurer loin de toi *plus* longtemps.'' ~ V. Hugo D) 
J'ai du le bien regarder avant que j'aie compris que c'était le négatif ''ne...plus'' qui me causait des problèmes!


----------



## acrital

<je ne puis demeurer loin de toi plus longtemps>

.... je comprends que tu sois dérouté car *ne .... plus     *n'est pas la négation dans cette phrase qui peut se décomposer en deux groupes de sens  :

- "je ne puis demeurer loin de toi" 
..... qui équivaut à _je ne peux pas demeurer loin de toi. _Victor (si je puis me permettre cette familiarité posthume ) a supprimé la deuxième partie de la négation  et pris la formulation "je ne puis" par licence poétique.

- "plus longtemps"  
..... qui signifie pour un temps encore *plus* long.


----------



## lgd190

merci acrital, j'allais le dire (mais en moins bien que toi )

il me semble aussi que l'avantage de "puis" par rapport à "peux" est que dans une tournure négative on peut omettre le "pas" après et ça sonne pas aussi mal/incorrect  qu'avec "peux"

ainsi, je dirais que "Je ne puis demeurer loin de toi.", ça passe
alors que "Je ne peux demeurer loin de toi." passe bcp moins ...

s'il y a des spécialistes, ça m'intéresserait d'en savoir davantage


----------



## Crescent

acrital said:


> <je ne puis demeurer loin de toi plus longtemps>
> 
> .... je comprends que tu sois dérouté car *ne .... plus     *n'est pas la négation dans cette phrase qui peut se décomposer en deux groupes de sens  :
> 
> - "je ne puis demeurer loin de toi"
> ..... qui équivaut à _je ne peux pas demeurer loin de toi. _Victor (si je puis me permettre cette familiarité posthume ) a supprimé la deuxième partie de la négation  et pris la formulation "je ne puis" par licence poétique.
> 
> - "plus longtemps"
> ..... qui signifie pour un temps encore *plus* long.


Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses! 

 Quoi?? Ca veut donc dire que je n'ai pas vraiment compris le sens de cette phrase!! Je pensais que notre cher et bien aimé monsieur Hugo voulait retenir le rythme de la phrase et pour cette raison-ci il a décomposer le négatif ''ne plus'', donc, je croyais que la phrase originale était: 
Je ne puis plus demeurer loin de toi longtemps.
Mais comme ça ne sonne ni très poètique, ni très romantique, il a change l'ordre des mots..
Mes conclusions initialles ne sont pas donc correctes? 

Je ne savais pas non plus qu'avec ''puis'' on pouvait omettre le ''pas/plus/jamais..'' etc du négatif.  Merci, lgd!


----------



## acrital

Hé hé.... intéressant, Crescent 

Ton interprétation :
* Je ne puis plus demeurer loin de toi longtemps.
*a un sens.... très différent, effectivement.

Elle signifierait littéralement qu'il ne peut plus supporter d'être loin d'elle sur de longues périodes, ce qui est sans doute vrai aussi , mais cela impliquerait que le poème rende compte de visites répétitives et des intervalles de temps entre elles (leur fréquence)...
... or, si l'on se réfère au texte entier, il parle plutôt du projet *d'une *visite (ponctuelle) qu'il doit faire le lendemain dès l'aube car il est impatient et ne peut attendre plus longtemps.

Il me semble donc que la bonne interprétation est celle que j'ai avancée précédemment.... mais peut-être d'autres avis seront-ils différents 

("je ne puis" - sans le deuxième terme de la négation - est tout-à-fait recevable quoique la formule ait peut-être vieilli et soit plus souvent remplacée par "je ne peux")


----------



## acrital

Rebonjour Crescent 

Je n'ai évoqué que le fond, pas la forme.

Je sais bien que ce cher Victor )) aimait bien "secouer le Landerneau" (cf Hernani) mais, si l'on retient l'interprétation "Je _ne_ puis _plus_ demeurer loin de toi longtemps" devenue sous la plume de l'Auteur "Je _ne_ puis demeurer loin de toi _plus_ longtemps", une telle migration de la deuxième partie de la négation, ce n'est plus de la licence poétique mais carrément de "l'anarchie syntaxique"


----------



## Crescent

Bonsoir, Monseigneur (si je puis me permettre de vous appeler ainsi  )

Je crains que même après avoir lu et relu votre explication une cent mille fois, je ne comprenne pas toujours, à vrai dire, les deux sens différents entre les deux phrases... Je vous prie de m'excuser pour mes ignorance et stupidité profondes, mais c'est juste que je ne parle pas français assez bien pour comprendre les petites nuances entre les choses si...''fragiles'' (je veux dire: délicates  ) que ça.

Donc...vouliez-vous dire, que ''je ne puis demeurer loin de toi..'' c'est un petit peu comme ''je n'_ose_ pas...etc.''
Et je comprends (je crois) que ce ''plus'' n'est pas le complément du négatif ''ne ...plus'' et est en fait avec ''longtemps'' qui ensemble veulent dire:
demeurer loin de toi pour un temps même plus long que celui-ci...
Est-ce que c'est ça que vous voulez dire?


----------



## acrital

> Donc...vouliez-vous dire, que ''je ne puis demeurer loin de toi..'' c'est un petit peu comme ''je n'_ose_ pas...etc.''


Ce n'est pas qu'il n'_ose_ pas, c'est qu'elle lui manque tellement qu'il est _au-dessus de ses forces_ de rester loin d'elle.



> Et je comprends (je crois) que ce ''plus'' n'est pas le complément du négatif ''ne ...plus'' et est en fait avec ''longtemps'' qui ensemble veulent dire:
> demeurer loin de toi pour un temps même plus long que celui-ci...
> Est-ce que c'est ça que vous voulez dire?


Right, my dear (si je puis me permettre)


----------



## emmaD

Bonjour !

En passant la phrase au positif, on se rend sans doute mieux compte :

"Il m'est impossible de rester loin de toi plus longtemps."

Ce qui veut dire qu'il est loin d'elle depuis longtemps et qu'il ne supporte pas l'idée de prolonger cette séparation.

Donc, comme cela a été brillamment expliqué, la négation dans le vers de Hugo est simplement le "ne". En fait, la négation dans toute phrase française est seulement le "ne". Les autres mots sont là pour l'appuyer ou le préciser, et ils ont à l'origine un sens positif (ce qui est évident pour "plus"). Le temps a fait qu'on a désormais l'impression que c'est "ne" l'accessoire...

Bref, il serait correct de dire "je ne t'aime", mais on ne le fait plus et tout le monde dit "je t'aime pas" (prononcé d'ailleurs "ch't'aime pas") !

Dans certaienes expressions, la négation simple est encore tout à fait en usage. 
"Je ne peux accepter cela.", "Je ne saurais vous l'accorder."
C'est une façon de parler un peu précieuse, cependant.


----------



## Crescent

acrital said:


> Ce n'est pas qu'il n'_ose_ pas, c'est qu'elle lui manque tellement qu'il est _au-dessus de ses forces_ de rester loin d'elle.
> 
> Right, my dear (si je puis me permettre)



Ah, merci beaucoup, acrital pour me l'avoir expliqué encore!  En fait, ça c'était exactement ce que je voulais dire, mais je suppose que j'ai utilisé fautivement le verbe: oser (car en anglais il conviendrait parfaitement à cette expression, et je pensais qu'en français ça serait le même, mais tant pis! ) et donc ma phrase a perdu tout le sens..

Quant à votre gentillesse, oui, vous pourriez bien vous la permettre, mais...méfiez-vous: ça, c'est un forum français seulement, donc soyez charmant, mais en français, s'il vous plait...


----------



## Crescent

emmaD said:


> Bonjour !
> 
> En passant la phrase au positif, on se rend sans doute mieux compte :
> 
> "Il m'est impossible de rester loin de toi plus longtemps."
> 
> Ce qui veut dire qu'il est loin d'elle depuis longtemps et qu'il ne supporte pas l'idée de prolonger cette séparation.
> 
> Donc, comme cela a été brillamment expliqué, la négation dans le vers de Hugo est simplement le "ne". En fait, la négation dans toute phrase française est seulement le "ne". Les autres mots sont là pour l'appuyer ou le préciser, et ils ont à l'origine un sens positif (ce qui est évident pour "plus"). Le temps a fait qu'on a désormais l'impression que c'est "ne" l'accessoire...
> 
> Bref, il serait correct de dire "je ne t'aime", mais on ne le fait plus et tout le monde dit "je t'aime pas" (prononcé d'ailleurs "ch't'aime pas") !
> 
> Dans certaienes expressions, la négation simple est encore tout à fait en usage.
> "Je ne peux accepter cela.", "Je ne saurais vous l'accorder."
> C'est une façon de parler un peu précieuse, cependant.



Bonjour Emma, et merci mille fois pour votre explacation magnifique! 
Je crois que je comprends bien maintenant, que le ''plus'' n'est _point _p) le complément de la négation ''ne...plus'' dans ce vers, et se réfère plutôt a ''longtemps'' pour vouloir dire: pour une période encore plus longue.

Et oui, moi aussi, j'ai bien remarqué que monsieur Hugo n'aime pas la deuxième partie de la négation! Donc, il dirait souvent: ''me répétait je _*ne sais *_quelle voix intériuere...etc''  Sans le ''pas/plus/jamais'' etc. 

Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## Crescent

J'ai une autre (toute petite  ) question sur ce sujet. Comme nous avons déjà établi le fait que ''plus'' dans ce cas n'est pas partie de  le négation ''ne plus'', et est en fait avec ''longtemps'', est'ce que ça veut dire qu'on (en disant à haute voix le poème) prononcerait le ''s'' au fin de ''plus''?
Parce que mon prof m'a dit que si ''plus'' est négatif, le ''s'' est muet, mais si ''plus'' a positif - ''se'' se prononce as fin.  
Etes-vous tous d'accord avec cela, s'il vous plait? 
Merci beaucoup pour toute l'aide magnifique que vous m'avez déjà offerte.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir
Il y a eu un fil dans le forum français-anglais, mais je ne crois pas qu'il aide le moins du monde.  
Alors je peux seulement parler pour ce "*plus longtemps*"
Personnellement, je pense qu'il ne faut pas prononcer le "s", même si cela n'est absolument pas logique (enfin, il y a-t-il vraiment une logique  ?).
Peut-être est-ce parce que c'est une expression figée, je ne sais pas  
Je ne suis pas très d'accord avec le dernier post du fil.
Par exemple, je ne prononcerais pas le "s" dans les exemples suivants :
*"Jean est plus grand que Jacques"*
*"Anne mange plus lentement que Laure."*

Mais malheureusement, je ne sais pas s'il existe vraiment une règle. Attends des avis plus éclairés.


----------



## Crescent

Merci beaucoup, Prudence!  J'apprécie bien votre aide.

En fait, je ne me suis pas rendue compte de ce qu'il avait un règle en ce qui concerne la prononciation de ''plus'' jusqu'à ce que j'ai entendu que mon prof disait parfois ''plu'' (sans 's') et parfois ''plu*s*'' avec. Et je lui ai demandé pourquoi, et aisni il m'a appris cette règle. 
Je vois maintenant ce que vous voulez dire: après réfléxion, je peux dire que je ne dirais pas ''plus'' non plus dans les exemples que vous avez donné..
Mais est-ce les français son ''strictes'' et ''logique'' en ce qui concerne la pronounciation française? C'est que..parfois je remarque que ma prof de français (une autre, qui es Française) ne fait pas de liaisons, et je ne peux pas arriver à comprendre pourquoi... 
Mais ça n'importe pas tant. 
Voyons que ce diront les autres.


----------



## acrital

*Plu*s ou *Plusss*... à y bien réfléchir, il me semble que :

- Si *plus* fait partie d'une négation
_je ne veux plus continuer
il n'y a plus de lait
_....  on prononce *plu*s (_s muet_)

- Si *plus *sert à former un superlatif
_plus loin, plus longtemps, plus grand, plus petit
....  _on prononce *plu*s (_s muet_)

- Si *plus *indique une quantité supplémentaire
_je veux plus de lait dans mon thé
deux plus deux égale quatre
... _on prononce *plus*sss

Voilà.. je n'ai certainement pas fait le tour de la question... mais je ne peux pas en dire *plusss *car je n'en peux *plus *


----------



## emmaD

Je suis d'accord avec vous, Acrital, sauf pour un détail : "plus longtemps" est un comparatif, pas un superlatif (le superlatif étant "*le* plus longtemps").

Quant aux liaisons, elles ont fâcheusement tendance à se perdre... Du coup, l'usage peut en effet beaucoup varier d'une personne à l'autre.


----------



## acrital

Ooooh .... au temps pour moi Emma 

... nous dirons donc :
"Si *plus* sert à former un comparatif ou un superlatif"


----------



## Crescent

acrital said:


> *Plu*s ou *Plusss*... à y bien réfléchir, il me semble que :
> 
> - Si *plus* fait partie d'une négation
> _je ne veux plus continuer
> il n'y a plus de lait
> _....  on prononce *plu*s (_s muet_)
> 
> - Si *plus *sert à former un superlatif
> _plus loin, plus longtemps, plus grand, plus petit
> ....  _on prononce *plu*s (_s muet_)
> 
> - Si *plus *indique une quantité supplémentaire
> _je veux plus de lait dans mon thé
> deux plus deux égale quatre
> ... _on prononce *plus*sss
> 
> Voilà.. je n'ai certainement pas fait le tour de la question... mais je ne peux pas en dire *plusss *car je n'en peux *plus *



Ooh, quelle explication merveilleuse! Merci mille fois acrital!  Ca laisse les choses tout à fait claires dans ma tête maintenant!  Je vous dois beaucoup pour cela.
Je crois que je savais les autres deux - mais celui-ci de ''superlatif'' ou comme Emma a bien remarqué: le comperatif, je ne savais pas cela, et il me semblait toujours bizarre comme ''plus'' veut dire ''un deavantage'' dans les phrases comme: plus grand, plus fort, etc.. Mais les Français ne le prononcent pas avec le 's'.. 
Un merci énorme à vous deux.


----------

